# American Flag Fish @ BA's scar



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Someone wanted these.

They are at BA's scar. 1", they are in a "mixed tropicals, $2 99" tank. The tank is an end tank on I believe the second or third row over from the entrance. There are about 7 or 8 mixed in with livebearers.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Someone wanted these.
> 
> They are at BA's scar. 1", they are in a "mixed tropicals, $2 99" tank. The tank is an end tank on I believe the second or third row over from the entrance. There are about 7 or 8 mixed in with livebearers.


Newmarket BA has them on sale this week 2 for $1.99...it's worth the drive to Newmarket


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Newmarket BA has them on sale this week 2 for $1.99...it's worth the drive to Newmarket


But you must calculate number of fish desired x price per fish and then calculate fuel required and then subtract the price of fish from fuel required and see if it really is worth the drive to newmarket. If, for example, the person just wanted a single flag fish, it's not worth the drive to newmarket


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Not if you're just using that as an excuse to visit -more- fish stores as I so often do...


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> Not if you're just using that as an excuse to visit -more- fish stores as I so often do...


...or if you live in Richmond Hill or Aurora then it is not that far and some people on GTAA also live in Newmarket too


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

these fish eat all the algae in the tank ??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

they like hair algae very much but will nibble algae off of plants as well. They can cause small holes from time to time but its nothing to worry about.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

bluegill said:


> these fish eat all the algae in the tank ??


Nothing eats every single kind of freshwater algae. Some things eat green hair, some eat diatom, some eat single cell green, etc. That's why if you really want a low to no algae tank you need a varied crew like 2 or 3 kinds of nerite, shrimp, bn plecos.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

American Flagfish are a really fun fish. I tried keeping the in brackish, which is their native water in Florida, but as a brackish aquarium is less pristine than a native brackish estuarine environment, it seemed they did better in freshwater.
If I keep them again, I'll have to do more water changes, and I'll forget about the salt.

W


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> American Flagfish are a really fun fish. I tried keeping the in brackish, which is their native water in Florida, but as a brackish aquarium is less pristine than a native brackish estuarine environment, it seemed they did better in freshwater.
> If I keep them again, I'll have to do more water changes, and I'll forget about the salt.
> 
> W


They aren't just found in brackish water. They're also native to freshwater. I've collected quite a few over the years, but I've never driven them back over the border.


----------

